# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Heroina Sabahete Tolaj

## Brari

Arb, RTP, Deqanas etj.. ju bashkatdhetare te mije ju ftoj te shkruani cfar dini per figuren e heroines Sabahete Tolaj qe u vra ne pabesi nga polpotistet  kanibale qe si shushunja levrijnë ne Kosove e Diaspore..

Kush mundet ta sjelle nje Foto te Sabahetes te kohes se luftes kur ajo luftonte me shoket e mjekonte luftaret e plagosur..
E meriton ajo lavdine nderimin dhe respektin nga ne qe ja dime vlerat e kontributin e saje e te shokve te saje ne Historine e re te Kosoves..

Sigurisht  ketu do shkruajne dhe veglat e kanibaleve e do nxjerrin helmin tyre qe u ka paraprire vrasjeve ne Kosove..
Por kjo ka te miren e vet sepse i njohim me mire kanibalet dhe mjetet e tyre..

bujrum..

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Arratiset nga burgu varsesi i Sebahate Tolajt dhe Isuf Haklajt,

Sipas media kosovare,vrasesi i Sebahate Toajt dhe Isuf Haklajt,Bedri Krasniqi është arratisur nga Burgu i sigurise se larte te Dubraves diten e djeshme pas dite.
Ky i denuar per vrasje te dyfisht,ishte denuar nga nje Gjykate me 27 vjet burg.Ne atentatin e organizuar në rrugen Deçan-Gjakove,u paten vrare dy police te njësiteve hetimore,Sebahate Tolaj dhe Isuf Haklaj.Sebahate Tolaj ishte luftetare e lirise gjate luftes çlirimtare ne Kosovove në vitet 1998-99.
Kjo arritsje eshte një nga shume të këtilla që po ndodhin koheve te fundit në Kosovë.Vitin e Kaluar ,nga ky burg u paten arratisur 7 te denuar per vepra të renda penale.Tragjedia e Brodecit ne Maqedoni është një nga pasojat e arritjes së vitit te kaluar.
Edhe ne Prizren,para dy ditësh,nga duartë e gardianeve u arratis nje i denuar per vjedhje të rënda.

----------


## Brari

a din kush me tregue ..kush eshte ky bedri krasniqi?

Po isuf haklaj?

----------


## kiniku

> a din kush me tregue ..kush eshte ky bedri krasniqi?
> 
> Po isuf haklaj?


Po ia filloj me Isuf Haklaj. Ky ishte pjestar i Sherbimit Policor te Kosoves dhe punonte ne njesine e hetimeve regjionale te regjionit te Pejes. Ishte nga fshati Isniq qe shtrihet nje kilometer larg qytezes se Decanit. Ishte baba i disa (3 apo 4) femijve te cilet pas vrasjes se Isufit kane mbetur ne meshiren e fshatit dhe njerzve human. Isufi ishte duke punuar s'bashku me Sahabaten ne nje rast te rende te krimeve te kryera gjate luftes dhe "supozohet" qe personi qe qendronte prapa ketyre krimeve angazhoj B.Krasniqin qe te eliminoje Isufin dhe Sabahaten. 

Sabahatja ishte nga nje fshat (me duket se fshati quhet Pobergjë) permbi Voksh afer Decanit. Ishte e certifikuar edhe ne pilotim. Gjate luftes thuhet se ishte e dashura e Tahir Zemes. 

Sa per info, keta dy police nuk jane te vetmit te vrare nga dora e zgjatur e zeze te cilen me te drejte e quan "polpotistet kanibale". Eshte vrare edhe H.A. i rrethit te Gjakoves, polic i rralle i cili ka te kryer edhe Akademine Policore te Shqiperise (nese te kujtohet, Shqiperia kishte pranuar 19 Kosovar ne akademi policore).

Bedri Krasniqi eshte i aferm i nje personaliteti politik Kosovar emrin e te cilit nese te intereson do t'a dergoj ne PM.

----------


## Llapi

per qudi si paska harrue ky kiniku me tregue per Sabaheten qe ka punue deri ne çlirimin e vendit plus edhe gjat kohes se luftes ne policin serbe!

----------


## kiniku

> per qudi si paska harrue ky kiniku me tregue per Sabaheten qe ka punue deri ne çlirimin e vendit plus edhe gjat kohes se luftes ne policin serbe!


Radio Kosova e Lire e Malisheves e thote kete apo kush?

----------


## Brari

natyrisht qe dua ta di se me ke ka te bej ky bedriu.. i cili politikisht duket qe ka te bej dhe me bedriun e lpk-se.. ate qe prodhon demagogji ne median enveriste polpotiste..
po me mir qe qenka arratisur ky bedriu..
dikush duhet tash tja gjej shpellen ky fshihet ky kanibal.. e tj numeroj ku e meriton..

thx kinik..

----------


## Llapi

> Radio Kosova e Lire e Malisheves e thote kete apo kush?


edhe radio kosova e lire edhe radio malisheva edhe te gjitha radiot ne kosove edhe shumica e popullates e din dhe e kan dit qe ajo laviere ka punue ne policin serbe ne aeroportin e prishtines deri ne mbarim te luftes

----------


## Brari

ju te pdk-s or lorik.. me arkanin nuk ju a mbajti guzica me u ndesh.. 
iket si miu gjirizit..kush ne gjermani kush ne rogner..kush ne tesha te grave si hajdini ..kush ne vill te dajtit si jakup thaqi..kush tu mbledh deviz ne amerik si xhaburi zhark.. e kush tuj rrujt mjekrren si qosiqi akademyk.. rexhep.. e tuj ik me ndihm te udb-s se makedonis.. 
a per gra e vajza shqiptare e femij shqiptar me i dal ne prit  te pabes e me i vra kishit pas qen shum te afte..

dy aftesi kini tregu ne luft e pas lufte..

o me i vra vet katundaret shqiptar ose me i vra me ndihm te arkanit..
te dyja mnyrat i kini perdor..
e vetmja qe nuk e kishit dit me ba.. ishte me i dal para serbis e me luftue si burrat..
edhe komandantin adem e pret ne bes..
e lat vetem ne 30 fmi e gra te pa armatosur.. me u gri pi batalionit serb..

po nji dit dhe ju dhe kta bedri krasniqa e elshana .. e ningja.. kini me dhan llogari..

----------


## Llapi

> ju te pdk-s or lorik.. me arkanin nuk ju a mbajti guzica me u ndesh.. 
> iket si miu gjirizit..kush ne gjermani kush ne rogner..kush ne tesha te grave si hajdini ..kush ne vill te dajtit si jakup thaqi..kush tu mbledh deviz ne amerik si xhaburi zhark.. e kush tuj rrujt mjekrren si qosiqi akademyk.. rexhep.. e tuj ik me ndihm te udb-s se makedonis.. 
> a per gra e vajza shqiptare e femij shqiptar me i dal ne prit  te pabes e me i vra kishit pas qen shum te afte..
> 
> dy aftesi kini tregu ne luft e pas lufte..
> 
> o me i vra vet katundaret shqiptar ose me i vra me ndihm te arkanit..
> te dyja mnyrat i kini perdor..
> e vetmja qe nuk e kishit dit me ba.. ishte me i dal para serbis e me luftue si burrat..
> ...


shum bajat shoki a 
shum pa lidhje shum pa kuptim shum pa kryp shum pa te paverteta shum urrejtje  qka jo ka ky postimi i yt ore brari dhe  qdo postim per ushtaret e UÇK-se i kie po thuajse ne ngjajshem 
deri kur keshtu shoki bajat shum a


dhe shif shoku se kend e ke vu tek elita kombetare 
policen e serbis haaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Nuk eshte krim te kerkohet e verteta per dy deshmore te Kosoves se pas luftes.

Shumica prej nesh nuk dijme historine e cdo njerit police te Kosoves,sic po shihet nga disa qe kane edhe dosje per cdonjerin,por e dijme se keta jane vrare ne prite,deri sa kane qene ne detyre,ne veture zyrtare dhe ne orar te punes.
Besoj se kjo mjafton qe keta dy deshmor te trajtohen me me dinjtet nga  te "gjallet".

Fati i zi i ketij vendi jane ata qe nuk kane rrespekt edhe ndaj vdekjes...

----------


## Brari

llap-loriku..

ushtaret e uck-se  mos i permend se nuk jan te tute..
sic tha dhe lima ne hage kur i ra guzica ngusht.. ata jan ldk..
dhe pikerisht se ushtari i uck-se dhe i fark-ut.. kan qene ldk ju i kini vrare ..
a ishte ushtar uck-je uk bytyqi.. e vrau pdk-ja..
a ishte epror uck-je drini..e vrau pdk-ja..
a ishte luftare sabahetja..e vrau pdk-ja.. 
a ishte ushtar uck-je rasim shala.. e spiunuat tek nderkombetaret duke spiunue.. se rasimi ka vra serb..

ato cka thot brari nuk i lun topi..
ti kupi thaqi nuk jini uck.. 
ju jini iksa.. bethrujtsa te bethes tuj..
uck do te thot ushtri qe don me cliru kosoven..
ju jini urrpr .. ushtri qe rrun pasul ne rogner.. urrda.. ushtri qe rrun deviza ne amerik si puna hajdinit e xhabit.. qorr... jini ullp.. ushtria qe llomotit po.rdhihane..neper axhensi te huja.. jini ufk.. ushtria qe leshon fakse komunikata.. 
kulmi i karagjozllikut tuj eshte kur mblidheni me festue ne prekaz.. masakrimin e 30 grave e fmive.. e hiq sju ha palla se populli e ban nji pytje.. ku ishit ju?
ku ishit..?
u ba 10 vjet ala nuk tregoni..
jini ucm.. ushtri mamurrsi.. ucp..ushtri lazhi golem.. uqnk.. ushtri qe ndihmon shokin klos mejdan..
sot jini ukrr.. ushtria kunder rruges.. kombetare..

asnji fjal nuk e thot ministri i rrugve te kosoves..lim celiki.. kunder fushates anti-rrug te mafies se tiranes..
a minister i rrugve te bullgaris eshte lima a i kosoves..
ku po shkon kjo rrug..a ne kosov a ne brazil?
cfar atdhetari leshit eshte lima..

llap..ti sje uck.. ti je udp.. ushtria e drejtoris politike.. pra celyula enveriste qe bente ftesa sllobos.. eja sllob e provoji tenkat e topat e mortajat e kragujevcit..mbi fmijt e kosoves..me pa sa po bajn te mjeret..

kjo jini ju..kurgja tjeter..
te na rroj amerika .. or llap se per ju ishte sot kosova.. nji kujtim i hidhur..

se sa e doni ju kosoven u pa qe sa po iku serbia me urdher te misileve te natos.. ju hyt ne kosov me plackit shpija e magaze e pompa benzini.. e me vra atdhetaret nder prita ..

trimeria juj eshte se kini vra femra..
rustem mustafa mbahet si hero i juj se ka vra nji gru shqiptare..
kurgja tjeter..
lima se ka torturu e pushkatu katundar ldk-ist ne llapushnik..
kupi se ka qit komunikata e ka festu ne pojata.. vrasjen e luftarit te uck-s..
kaq mjafton.. me kuptui cka jini..

vetem nji arkan feston vrasjen e shqiptareve..  mirpo ne kte pik ai ka shok.. ju ka ju pojataxhive..

cka thot brari..
kurgja tjeter vec komentoj artikujt qe ke sjell ti llap ktu..
prandaj te kam than..je thesar..

nuk kemi vra ne.. thua ti..ka vra ldk-ja..e harron menjiher cke than e si e kini orientimin me than.. dhe sa vjen ceshtja e sabahetes e dekonspiron veten dhe drejtorin politike..te cilen perfaqson..e cfaqni te verteten.. pra qe ju e kini vra heroinen sabahet..

pse mos me e vra.. ma kollaj vritet sabahetja se arkani..
cka ju duhet ju me vra arkanin..  ahiii ..ma leht sabaheten.. 
skini turp.. or kanbala..
krejt ju vrases e mbeshtetes te vrasjeve do perfundoni ne cmendina a biruca.. e do ngordhni si sllobo..

un dyshoj se kta bedri krasniqet e ahmet elshanet e ningja tjera tujat qe lirohen prej dubrave.. ju i dergoni me sherbim pran njesiteve guerile te edvinit..te cilin e kini shef.. dhe me kta kriminele.. mafia e tiranes me nick seli roza.. mund te beje akte te renda terrorizmi si vrasje politikanesh te lart demokratr ose sabotazhe  te llojit gerdec e bile me te rreziksghme..

nuk erdhi kot edvini tek ju..

..




..

----------


## Llapi

brari shum  bajat shoki per nji shqiptar qe i thot veti se eshte shqiptar shum bajat je kah flet  ste ka hije per bes te zotit ste ka hije se po rren fund e krye po me vjen keq qe po te them veq 100% qka po thue jan rrena te pastra 
shum bajat shokit a ste ka hije banu plak i mire

----------


## Brari

pse e vrate uke bytyqin o llap?

ishte luftar ne uck e kte e din krejt kosova..

militanti pdk-ist e vrau uken sepse fryma ne pdk eshte e tille.. 
ska rendesi per ju ne se dikush eshte luftar uck-je.. kjo ska asnji vlere..
e vetmja vlere per ju eshte..a je enverist.. a je me ata qe njihen si zagaret e ppsh-se.. se enverit ose ps-se.. ska rendsi a me nano a me ramiz a me edvin meto pandush.. ne krye .. qofte..
je i tille.. je i besuar..je i juaji.. 
le te kesh qen 50 vjet luftar per ceshtje te kosoves.. po sqe enverist ju nuk e doni..
nese ne pdk do kultivohej fryma e dashurise dhe e respektit per atdhetaret per luftaret.. per bashkatdhetaret.. ai militanti juaj kurre nuk do ta kish zbraz (shpraz) kallashin mbi uken bytyq.. sepse fryma e partis po te ish jo ajo qe ju keni.. do ti thoshte.. ndalu bre se nuk vritet shoku vellai bashkluftari.. ani se po e voton partia tjeter.. 
mirpo direktiva qe ju mban juve te bashkuar eshte e qarte.. eshte enverist..esht i joni.. nuk eshte enverist.. dhe skenderbeu me qen... vriteni..
prandaj nuk e ndali kallashin pdk-isti i flliqt dhe e vrau deputetin e luftarin e shquar uk bytyq..

e kini nje shkronj ne nick ju.. pdk-ja.. d- demokratike.. 
e mbani sa per hajgare at germ se asnji lidhje skini me demokracin.. ashtu si nuk kini me atdhetarin.. 
fe dhe atdhe kini nexhmijen ramizin edvinin..  prandaj dhe asnji pun nuk e kini kryer mire.. perkundrazi  nga krimi ne krim keni shkuar..
njiher vrisni hasanin.. pastah hysenin se mos po kallxon.. pastaj sylen se mos i ka kallxy gja hyseni e kshu me radh..
enveri kte beri..
vrau disa pastaj tjer e tjer etj..derisa e mbylli me mehmetin sheh  e kadriun hazbi..
pse se ata ja dijshin flliqsinat e mos te dalin kto flliqsina ne drit kurre..
dhe ju keshtu..

pse e vrat drinin..
sepse drini nuk donte qe ne luft ju.. policia politike enveriste ne uck.. ne vend me luftue arkanin.. bridhshit neper ceta e grupe te luftareve me gjet rugovistat e me i torturue llapushnikiisht..e me i vra.. e drini ju tha ndal.. ne njesitin tim tha nuk lejoj  terror ndaj luftareve..
dhe ju ja ruajtet drinit at " herezi.."   e mbasi mbaroj lufta e vrate.. se mos po kallxon "trimerit" e juaja gjat luftes..

edhe sabaheten prandaj e vrate..  dhe tahir zemen.. ashtu..

dhe ilir selimin  prandaj e mitraluat me gjith fmi.. e masakruat..

le te flasin kta shoket ne se brari nuk thot te vertetat..

rasim shala ju ka njoft mire..

boll luftar ishte ramushi.. mirpo sapo pranoj me ba aleanc me nji parti tjeter ju enveristet e shpallet armik.. dhe e fishkellyet ne stadium e brenda nates ja mushet dosjen dhe e niset per hag..

mos kujtoni se .. harrohen krimet..

sot ju jeni partia ma e fort .. jo sepse kini merita .. por sese ju dini me lujt kallashin kunder bashkatdhetareve.. e prandaj krejt ku.rvicat e baglat e kosoves jan anteresue te ju.. me pas rehat guzicat..

pra jini sot dhe berrllogu i kosoves..

..

----------


## Llapi

o brari 
e tan shqiptaria e din kush dhe si u vra uk bytyqi
po perse more burr nuk po pyet kush nai vrajti ushtaret qe na sollen lirin qe e gezoim ne sot pas lufte hajt nji fjal kush kush more burr fol se ti i din krejt vrasesit
e lei spiujt qe kan punue per serbin deri ne qershor 1999 mos u merr me ta

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Është e vëtetë,dorasi që vrau Ukën dhe dy bashkëluftëtarë të tij, ka marr një dënim dhe është në burg,mirëpo  procesi gjyqësor që u pat zhvilluar atbotë, nuk ka dhënë përgjigjen në ate më kryesoren :lakuriq: ush ishte urdhërdhënësi ?
Uka,edhe gjatë luftës është ankaur për kërcënimet e një pas njëshme që i bëheshin nga krahu LPK-ist.
Blerim Kuçi,ish komandant i njësisë ku ka vepruar Uka,ka për obligim njerzor që bile tash të flet,pasi që nuk bëri asgjë sa ishte minister i Rendit për të zbuluar fijet ekrimit kundër Ukës,Zemes,Sebahates,Xhemës e shumë të tjerëve.
Pa këtë të vërtetë,ndër shqiptarë të Kosovës,gjithmonë do të ketë një klimë konflikti e lufte të nëndheshme edhe me shumë viktima.

----------


## Brari

pikerisht per nje ushtar qe desh te sjell lirine.. sikurse uka bytyq.. (sepse lirin e solli nato or llap.. e jo ju enveristet)  po flas...
pse e vrate or llap?

pse e vrat drinin .. luftarin qe desh te sjell lirin?

ku ishit ju enveristet at dit qe u rrethue adem jashari?
sepse ju pretendoni se kini formue heret uck e njesitet luftarake.. e se ju kish pas msue mir xhaxhi ramiz ali si me luftue..
pse nuk e kallxoni kte faqe te zeze kur mblidheni ne prekaz me festue.. barbarin serbe mbi nji familje me gra e fmi te pambrojtur ne mesin e te cilve gjendet i vram dhe komandanti juj legjendar sikurse e quani  ademin e ngrat qe e pret ne bes.. ?
pozo pak or bac se po te filmojna.. qashtu perdridhi mustakat se qashtu po i dojn do video shtabi ne tiran.. me i qit ne tv.. se qashtu e don puna polatike jona.. hajt bac i pash hajrin.. kur vjen arkani dili per zot vet me qato gra e fmi se na drejtorat pulatik kaq e kishim hallin.. se na pret shoki klos halit ne te15 tin kat.. 

kulmi.. kur i vjen batalioni serb.. vec gra e fmi i gjinden kumandarit legjendar..
kur ja festojn serbis masakren ne prekaz.. bahen 5mij uck-asha veterana kinse.. bashk.. e jo vec uck-asho enverist kosove e diaspore por dhe nja 120 caush vlore.. 
si nuk ju vjen marre se kur mblidheni aty e kur milaimi zek si ekspert parakalimesh enveriste ( se i ka pa ne tiran kopili dikur ne originall) drejton paraden.. lind nji pytje.. ku paskishit qen kaq shume uck-asha si nuk u gjindet qoft nji a dy at dit.. sa me largu fmijt e mjere.. jasharas.. mos me i gri pa nevoj mitralozi kragujevcit..
nuk di cmendoj tjeret..por un sa her ju shoh kur mblidheni ne prekaz.. ju a qaj hallin tuj mendu sa ne zor jini.. sepse turpi ju del ne ball..
mjer ju..


..

----------


## Llapi

o brari mos akuzo pa lidhje dhe asnji agument 
po perse u ndalen vrasjet tani prej se cofi coftaku dhe prejj se u shpartallue qerdhja e krimnit
e more brari po thuajse te gjitha vrasjet i kryenin sigurimcat e coftakut kur e din edhe ti mire qe ata shumica kan qen oficir te serbit te shkolluar e punsuar ne OZNA KOS e UDB-en famkeqe per tua mvesh Çlirimtarve e per te mos ardh ne pushtet dhe kjo u kushtoi me jet disave te vet partis se coftakut 
por ata te qerdhes se krimit qe e kishin qendren komanduese velannin nuk i kursyen as ushtaret  UÇK-se 
perse prej qe cofi coftaku
perse prej qe u shpartallue ldk-ja
me gjith ldk-ne per fat te mire u shpartallue edhe qerdhja e krimit
perse pas qe erdhen Çlirimtaret ne pushtet 
nuk ka ma vrasje nuk ka ma krime 
nuk ka ma frig populli del lirisht 
nuk ka ma maska naten as diten

por siq po e shofim te gjith 
qeveria e Çlirimtarve (PDK)
po na sjell siguri per qytetaret e saj
po na sjell shkolla te reja qe te edukohen gjeneratat e mos te mbeten si ti brari
po na siellin infrostruktur te re rrug te reja ne ter kosoven
po na siellin jet me te mire ne te gjitha lamit
e vetem le te vazhdoin keshtu se do te qeverisin shum shum gjat Çlirimtaret tan shoku brari

----------


## Llapi

> ushtaret e uck-se  mos i permend se nuk jan te tute..
> sic tha dhe lima ne hage kur i ra guzica ngusht.. ata jan ldk..
> dhe pikerisht se ushtari i uck-se dhe i fark-ut.. kan qene ldk ju i kini vrare ..


Po a ka qe u bjen ne fije juve more brari 
dersa ishte gjall coftaku thoshte se ska UÇK
keta jan te serbit te arkanit te sheshelit
qka edhe ti ne qdo postim thua 
kha thua se ska UÇK veq te ldk-se kan qen haaaaaa
qe edhe njiher qka ka than coftaku para gazetarve me argumente e fakte e jo si ti me te futne e inate
---------
*
CKA THA IBRAHIM RUGOVA PARA GAZETAREVE TE HUAJ DHE ATYRE VENDOR, NE INTERVISTA DHE KONFERENCA PER SHTYP...?!?!* 

Pergatiti:Sheradin Berisha 

------ 
*
RUGOVA:Mendoj se nuk ekziston UÇK-ja* 

Konferencë shtypi e dr. Ibrahim Rugovës me gazetarë 
*22.06.1996, Rilindja* 

Në këtë konferencë Rugova thotë:Mendoj se nuk ekziston UÇK-ja. 
Kryetari Rugova rreth marrjes së përgjegjësisë për vrasjen e milicit serb nga UÇK tha:Ne nuk kemi informata se ekziston një organizatë e tillë dhe letrat që dërgohen (aludonte në ato për marrjen e përgjegjësisë) janë pa kurrfarë identiteti dhe pa kurrfarë rëndësie, pos që ta rëndojnë situatën në Kosovë dhe të pengojnë zgjidhjen politike të çështjes në Kosovë. Unë mendoj se nuk ekziston një organizatë e tillë. 

---------------------------------- 

*RUGOVA: Dënojmë edhe njëherë shpërthimin terrorist të autobombës në Prishtinë...dhe kërkojmë që këtë rast ta hulumtojë FBI dhe INTERPOL-i 
Konferencë me gazetarë e dr. Ibrahim Rugovës 
Rilindja , 25.01.1997* 

Konferencë me gazetarë e presidentit të Republikës së Kosovës Dr. Ibrahim Rugova e dt. 24 janar 1997, ku pos tjerash thotë:Gjendja në Kosovë është shumë e rëndë dhe po punojmë që të mos eskalojë gjendja dhe të mos provokohen qytetarët e Kosovës. Ne nuk kemi informacione se ekziston Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës dhe në emër të saj mund të paraqiten shërbime të ndryshme pasi ende nuk është paraqitur askush i kësaj UÇK-je. Kështu dr. Rugova u përgjigj në pyetjen e një gazetari serb për gjendjen e tanishme në Kosovë dhe për UÇK-në, për të vazhduar më pastaj Dënojmë edhe njëherë shpërthimin terrorist të autobombës në Prishtinë, si moment i rrezikshëm për gjendjen e rëndë në Kosovë dhe kërkojmë që këtë rast ta hulumtojë FBI dhe INTERPOL-i, të shihet se çfarë ishte ai shpërthim mjaft i sofistikuar. Po ashtu dënojmë edhe vrasjet që po bëhen me pretekst të kolaboracionizmit dhe kërkojmë ndërprerjen e tyre tha dr. Ibrahim Rugova. 

*Pra, siç po shihet, Rugova i mbron edhe kolaboracionistët!* 

----------------- 



*RUGOVA: Mund të jetë që këtë ta kryejnë shërbimet serbe* 

*Intervistë e Rugovës në gazetën Frankfurter Rundshau 
Prishtinë, 9 shtator 1997 (QIK)* 

Gazeta e përditshme Frankfurter Rundshau botoi në numrin e sotëm një intervistë me kryetarin e Republikës së Kosovës dr. Ibrahim Rugova, i cili gjendet për një vizitë në Gjermani. 
Në pyetjen mbi UÇK-në e cila që nga prilli i vitit 1996 kreu disa atentate ndaj policisë serbe. 

Rugova tha se nuk di se kush është prapa asaj lëvizjeje. Mund të jetë që këtë ta kryejnë shërbimet serbe me qëllim që në këtë mënyrë ta deskriditojnë çështjen e Kosovës dhe të shqiptarëve dhe që të duket se shqiptarët janë terroristë. 
*Pra për ta penguar luftën për çlirim kombëtar, shihni se si mundohet që ta frikësojë masën.* 


*RUGOVA: Disa spekulime flasin për krijimin e saj (UÇK-së) nga shërbimet sekrete serbe* 

*Intervistë e Rugovës në gazetën belge Le Soire 
Rilindja, 2.12.1997 
Prishtinë, 1 dhjetor 1997 (QIK)* 

Gazeta e sotme autoritative belge Le Soire boton një intervistë që kryetari Rugova, gjatë qëndrimit të tij në Bruksel, i dha gazetarit të njohur, Eduard Van Velthem. Lidhur me sulmet kundër policisë serbe në Kosovë, siç thotë gazetari të një ushtrie misterioze e quajtur UÇK, kryetari Rugova tha se nuk ka asnjë informacion për ekzistimin e një organizate të tillë. Disa spekulime flasin për krijimin e saj nga shërbimet sekrete serbe, për të pasur pretekst për një intervenim brutal dhe për të diskredituar imixhin tonë joviolent.  



*RUGOVA:Është fjala për disa individ të frustruar* 

Intervistë e Rugovës dhënë të përjavshmës zvicerane Facts 
*Rilindja, 15.12.1997* 
Facts : Që nga viti 1996 u paraqitën disa sulme të armatosura në stacionet policore. Përgjegjësinë për këto sulme e merr UÇK- j. A paraqet kjo një faktor të ri politik? 

Rugova: Ne nuk kemi kurrfarë informatash për një organizat të tillë. Sipas të gjitha gjasave është fjala për disa individë të frustruar. Parimisht është i pamundur konstituimi i një organizate të tillë, ngase ne jemi të kontrolluar rigorozisht në çdo rrafsh njerëzor. Në shtëpitë shqiptare nuk ka armë. Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës mund ti shërbejë regjimit serb si pretekst për një fushatë të re represive në Kosovë. Elementet me papërgjegjësi shoqërore regjimi serb i përdor për qëllimet e veta. 


*
RUGOVA: Për dy ditë do të mund të na shkatërronin të gjithëve* 

Pjesë nga intervista e dr. Rugovës dhënë gazetës gjermane Dier Spiegel, e cila u emetua në radion Deutche Wele, në emisionet e dt. 7.3.1998. 

A mund të ndalohet fillimi i një lufte në Kosovë?- është pyetje e parë e revistës drejtuar Rugovës: 
Një luftë normale nuk do të ketë, u përgjigj Rugova, mund të ketë vetëm masakër. Për nga këndvështrimi ushtarak, ne nuk do të kishim kurrfarë shansi, për dy ditë do të mund të na shkatërronin të gjithëve.  





*IBRAHIM RUGOVA,PAS OFENZIVES SE VERES SE VITIT 1998 NGA FORCAT USHTARAKE TE MILLOSHEVIQIT,KUNDER UCK-së,DEKLAROI SE: 

Pozicioni im do të jetë edhe më i fortë!!!* 



Në verën e vitit 1998 forcat ushtarake dhe paraushtarke serbe,ndërmorën një operacion të shkallës së gjerë kundër forcave çlirimtare të UÇK-së,dhe kryetari Ibrahim Rugova në konferencën për shtyp të datës 07 gusht 1998, në një pyetje të gazetares së BBC se: A mendoni se pas ofensifës më të re serbe pozicioni juaj në negociata do të jetë më i dobët? 

*Ai do të përgjigjet si vijon: 

JO NUK ËSHTË MË I DOBËT.PËRKUNDRAZI,DO TË JETË EDHE MË I 

FORTË....!!!!** 
_________ 
*
*Burimi i informacionit : Bujku 08 gusht 1998* 


Dhe sipas kësaj logjike rezulton se, sa më shumë që të dobësohej UÇK-ja në frontet e luftës aq më shumë do të forcohej pozicioni politik i z.Rugova. ...!!! 

Tani shtrohet pyetja: 

Po ku do të mbetej Kosova sikur UÇK-ja të ishte shkatërruar dhe Rugova të ishte forcuar,dhe sikur të kishte mbretëruar ajo politka e tij e urtë,e mosbërjes asgjë, gjatë viteve 1990-1997...? !! 
-- 
Te nderuar lexues..., 

Jepni vet pergjigjen.

----------


## YlliRiaN

Lajmi i hidhur mbi vrasjen e oficeres së Shërbimit Policor të Kosovës, Sabahate Tolaj dhe plagosjen e dy oficerëve Isuf Haklaj dhe Hysen Lataj indinjoi mbarë qytetarët e Kosovës e më gjerë Kriminelët po vrasin njerëz të institucioneve tona. Ky është një skenar i njohur për shqiptarët edhe nga regjimi pushtues serb. Edhe ata vrisnin njerëz ditën edhe natën madje i zhduknin edhe pa gjurmë.

Edhe sot na vriten në pritë njerëzit ditën edhe natën. Na vriten madje edhe oficerët e Shërbimit Policor të Kosovës. Lajmi i hidhur për vrasjen e oficeres së Shërbimit Policor të Kosovës në mëngjesin e 24 nëntorit ishte lajm i hidhur dhe tragjik për të gjithë ata që u informuan. E pabesueshme por e vërtetë. E ky lajm u përhap shum shpejt anekënd rruzullit tokësor. Në Kosovë po vriten mbrojtësit e rendit. E vrasësit si gjithnjë deri më tani janë persona të panjohur...

Vetëm viktimat gjithmonë identifikohen e vrasësit ikin të qetë nga vendi i krimit dhe zhduken përkohësisht sa për të vazhduar planet e tyre të errëta edhe më tutje.

Dhe puna e përgjegjësia mbeten në organet e hetuesisë që të punojnë më me vendosmëri që kryerësit e këtyre veprave kriminale të vihen para drejtësisë.

Këtë punë e bënte edhe Sabahatja. Ia prenë rrugën ata që nuk e duan as Kosovën e as demokratizimin e saj. Kushdoqofshin e farëdoqofshin ata janë armiq të përbetuar të lirisë dhe të pavarësisë së Kosovës, ata janë njerëz të lig që mundohen të mbjellin frikë kudo madje edhe në institucionet e Kosovës.

E kanë gabim. Askush më nuk i frikohet vdekjes, askush nuk e vë jetën para gjakut të derdhur, mundit e të sakrificës për lirinë dhe pavarësinë e Kosovës, para institucioneve tona. As Sebahatja e cila në moshë të re kapi pushkën dhe doli në front për ta mbrojtur tokën e Kosovës, nderin dhe dinjitetin e kombit.

Pas luftës u rreshtua aty ku e donte nevoja në ruajtjen dhe mbrojtjen e rendit dhe të sigurisë në Kosovë.
Shpëtoi në luftë e u vra në paqe! Por a thua u desht që edhe ajo të bjerë viktimë në vend se të vazhdojë punën e saj fisnike për të jetuar ne të qetë e të lumtur.

Se Sabahatja u vra në pritë e me paramendim këtë tanimë të gjithë e kanë të qartë, por nuk e kanë të qartë pse dhe kush e bëri këtë. Kush dhe pse e vrau në pritë në fillim të shtatorit edhe policin nga Berjaha, Hajdar Ahmetin.

Kush janë ata që aq shumë e urrejnë lirinë e Kosovës dhe qytetarët e saj.

Kush janë ata që aq shumë i kundërshtojnë institucionet tona për të prodhuar kaos e anarki. Një ditë do të identifikohen me emrin e vërtetë.

Po bie kambana e fundit që të ndërgjegjësohen të gjithë ata që kanë obligim dhe kanë pranuar përgjegjësinë historike për të mbrojtur këtë vend të përvuajtur për të mbrojtur të drejtat e njeriut, për të mbrojtur institucionet tona, për të mbrojtur të ardhmën e Kosovës që të zbulojnë kriminelët. Ata duhet të kapen sa më parë dhe të marrin dënimin e merituar.

Është e tepërt që ky popull t'i bartë mbi supe gjithë këto ngjarje tragjike që po ndodhin në Kosovë dhe po shkaktojnë dhembje e pezm. Të gjithë po protestojnë ashpër kundër së keqes që po na kanoset në shekullin e 21.

Vrasjet në pritë nuk i kemi pasë traditë as trashëgim. As nuk duam t'i kemi kurrë në mesin tonë. Ato do të duhej të marrin fund njëherë e përgjithmonë dhe të përvishemi punës e ta ndërtojmë jetën dhe ardhmërinë.

Fundja kjo ishte dëshirë edhe e Sabahate Tolajt dhe e Hajdar Ahmetit, oficerë policorë dhe të gjithë atyre që ia falën jetën ndërtimit dhe mbrojtjes së institucioneve dhe shtetit të Kosovës.

Neve na mbetet që të punojmë e të ndërtojmë edhe më tej dhe të forcojmë institucionet tona në mënyrë që krimit t'i ndalet hovi dhe të zhduket fara e tij nga trojet tona duke i vënë kriminelët para përgjegjësisë.

Ndërkaq për të gjithë ata që e njohën Sabahaten në luftë, në paqë, në punë dhe përmes ekranit televiziv ishte dhembje e madhe vrasja e saj në mënyrën më tinzare, por krenaria do të mbetet si vulë e përjetshme për ne dhe brezat që vijnë.

I përjetshëm qoftë kujtimi për veprën jetësore të heroinës sonë Sebahate Tolaj.


(Autorja është deputete e Parlamentit të Kosovës)

----------

